# Review of Bosch 4100-09 saw and stand



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad you like the saw. Great review by the way. I have owned and used this saw for several years and still like it allot. Helps in building our new house and in the shop.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Great review. Can't go wrong with a jobsite saw that dots the landscape.

I considered both the Bosch 4100 and my Dewalt DWE7491 when I was looking and settled on the DWE7491. Both are very capable saws with some differences. The Dewalt has a nice repeatable rip fence (which you eluded to as designed for ripping). Both have equally sized cast aluminum tables. The Dewalt benefits from a recent re-design with a more user friendly separate riving knife and guard design (with dust collection) and is easier to align (when necessary. I'm really hoping Bosch makes more changes to this saw line instead of just focusing on their new REAXX saw. Competition is always a good thing.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

i have had this saw for 5 years, I found the fence to be painful and the noise excessive. That said I think when it was set up nicely it left a smoother cut than my King contractors saw. But the Biese fence on the King and the extra HP have relegated the Bosch to off site work. Good saw but I would be hard pressed to give it 5 stars.


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

i got the saw to start. I really hated it at first. i was having so many problems and i was new to table saws. I had only ever used a top of the line sawstop before. I now have a unisaw for my main saw in my shop then the bosch still for other items that i want to cut in the garage. I really like it now. i wish i would of gotten the add-on's that are for larger panels. i really hate cutting large sheets of plywood still.


----------



## Ccl2011 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, sorry it took a while to get back. I'll try to post my rebuttals in a friendly manner.

Praxion, 
I did look at the DeWalt and was intrigued by the rack and pinion fence. I am a fan of it, but the wanna be T-style with slots seemed more versatile. Same as I stated above regarding feather boards etc.

yes a bosch redesign would be great, but it looks like they're going after sawstop

How do you like the D/C blade guard?

Lumberpunk,

I can agree that the saw is loud but Dont notice it more than any other tool with plugs or muffs. Sorry about your fence troubles, I have never had an issue with mine.

Hawaiilad,

thanks for your reply. Keep on liking it.

Jshroyer,

glad you came to terms with your Bosch. Alas I do not have the space for a unisaw, nor am I making enough things to really justify it… Yet

. As far as the extensions for the Bosch go, I bought the side one only. I jammed up an outfeed table out of 2×4 and plywood that nudges against the back and is ~1/4" below the table saw. I've fed it plywood using the outfeed table before, and it's robust enough that the saw can't tip back for any reason.

Generally I'll break down plywood with a skillsaw. I'll pull the saw away from the table, shim the plywood up 1/4" and run the blade through the gap between the outfeed table and the table saw. This method does make it a pain to crosscut a whole sheet, but hey better than nothing.


----------



## jp_over (Jun 1, 2015)

Good review and comments - I'm considering the 4100-10 for similar work.


----------

